# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Reminder

## Lynn

*REMINDER*  :Frog Surprise: 

ANY person keeping frogs has the responsibility to keep emergency medications on hand 

It doesn't matter if the frog was free , $5.00 or $500.00 

As important....keep supplies needed to create a hospital/QT set-up in a moments notice!

http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...uarantine.html

http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...ing-frogs.html

Keep neosporin on-hand WITHOUT the pain reliever! ( pain relievers can make the frogs very sick or cause it's demise )

*" on-hand" = available* .............so treatment is NOT delayed

http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...-supplies.html

http://www.frogforum.net/general-dis...n-juchems.html

Dr Frye:
-a simple call or email will get what is needed to the frogs we care for
http://www.frogforum.net/tree-frogs/...-prepared.html

For testing:
http://www.vetdna.com/test-type/reptiles
1)Chytrid Fungus (B. dendrobatidis)
2)Ranavirus
-plus others ? 
-mail away fecal testing available ( be sure you handle/store and prepare the fecal test properly )

 :Butterfly:

----------

deranged chipmunk, jarteta97

----------

